# [GNOME] changer l'heure et la date

## zdra

Héllo world;

voilà quand dans gnome je clique droit sur l'horloge dans la barre des taches et que je mets "ajuster date et heure" j'ai un message qui me dit:

```
La localisation d'un programme pour configurer la date et l'heure a échoué. Peut-être que vous n'en avez aucun d'installé.
```

je suppose qu'il me manque simplement un package, mais lequelle ???

merci d'avance  :Smile: 

----------

## xahag-gentoo

Salut!

Oui, effectivement. J'ai le même problème.

Tu peux utiliser la commande date pour mettre ton heure et date a jour manuellement. Sinon, personnelement j'utilise ntp-client (emerge ntp-client) et tu le rajoute au boot par un rc-update:

rc-update add ntp-client default

Voili, voilà.

A plus!

Xahag

----------

## dyurne

juste quelques lignes pour compléter ce que vient de dire xahag-gentoo; 

une fois l'emerge finit pense a éditer /etc/conf.d/ntp-client pour ajouter/modifier 

```
NTPCLIENT_OPTS="-b ntp1.tuxfamily.net"
```

 ou tout autre serveur ntp.

----------

## zdra

oké, 

j'ai un petit probleme: ntp-client n'existe pas dans portage  :Sad: 

```
root@gentoo:/home/zdra$ emerge search ntp-client

Searching...

[ Results for search key : ntp-client ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

```

C'est peut-etre jsute une petite faute dans le nom du packet, ou ça a changé... qqn peut m'aider ?

Merci beaucoup  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DomiX

Bonsoir  :Smile: 

```
$ emerge -s ntp

...

*  net-misc/ntp

      Latest version available: 4.1.2

      Latest version installed: 4.1.2

      Size of downloaded files: 2,137 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ntp.org/

      Description: Network Time Protocol suite/programs

```

J'essairais ca vu la décription   :Cool: 

A+

----------

## zdra

oki merci beaucoup... c'est entraint de compiler, je vous tiens au courant...

Merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

oké, j'ai installé et changé la ligne que tu m'a dis (en mettant un server belge).

Mais quand je lance "ntptimeset" (je suppose que c'est ça qu'il faut utiliser) il me dit:

```
root@gentoo:/home/zdra$ ntptimeset

 3 Jan 12:00:58 ntptimeset[6188]: attempt to configure invalid address 127.127.1.0

 3 Jan 12:00:58 ntptimeset[6188]: Found 0 servers, require 3 servers

```

Je suppose qu'il y a autre chose à configurer... mais quoi et où ?

merci d'avance  :Smile: 

EDIT: la commande "date" fonctionne mais j'aimerais faire fonctionner ntp puisque elle permet de synncroniser sur le net  :Smile: 

----------

## DomiX

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Il te faut configurer le fichier /etc/conf.d/ntp-client. Ensuite pour que cela soit effectif au démarrage : 

```
# rc-update add ntp-client default
```

A+

----------

